

Instant Sex: Has the Digital Age Destroyed Relationships or Made Them Better? - edw519
http://www.alternet.org/sex/143801/instant_sex%3A_has_the_digital_age_destroyed_relationships_or_made_them_better?page=entire

======
Mz
I don't know where people get the "Happy Days" type concept of the past that
this piece talks about. If you watch old (American) movies, relationships
between men and women were typically portrayed in a very awkward, stilted, "I
have no idea how to talk to you" kind of way. I strongly suspect that
reflected actual cultural norms to some degree or another.

